# Breeding Tank Size



## bullseyejoey (Aug 30, 2012)

Is a 5 gal ok for breeding live bearers and other fish in that size range?


----------



## arch aquatics (Feb 28, 2012)

sorry i missed this one but the awnser to your question is yes and no

a 5 gallon can work great for alot of fish but the water quality has to be closely maintained.

smaller amounts of water go south quickly

remember "The solution to pollution is simply dilution"


----------

